# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Dashuria eshtë si zogu....!

## Bahri.

pershndetje i nderuemi lexues .

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

...........................shaka

----------


## Bahri.

Ha ha ha sa mjeshtrisht i je përgjegjur zogut : Zotni serafim , kjo është nji emirë se me kaq vezë , pa na u shtonka dashuria. 
Po t'jet kshtu :  Ku ka dashuri ka paqë e lumturi .                                                                                                                                               Jo jo nuk ka metmytun tash  .                                                                                                                                                                                        Do rriteni t'bukur   e shndosh .                                                                                                                                                                   E keqja e evështirë do mbetet n'kosh....!                                                                                                                                                      Z. Serafim : Nga zemra t'uroj bashk me dashamir ditë t'gezueshme . Je i nderuem .

----------

SERAFIM DILO (05-01-2017)

----------


## Ciarli

Dashunia eshte nji kange zogu qi dikur dashuronte zotin kur te tjeret e adhuronin at!

----------

